# Endeavour/Irwin 32 vs Irwin 34



## sandycohen (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi -

Does anyone have any knowledge on the design differences between the E32 (formerly Irwin 32 molds) and the Irwin 34 citation? They seem very similar above the waterline. I am looking at one of each.

I've also seen threads saying that Endeavour improved Irwin's build quality and the opposite - anyone know the real answer (right!)?

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

Sorry for not seeing this thread earlier. I have an old I32 and also looked at an little newer E32. Because of the same mold they are the same, previous owner upkeep will make the decision for you. They do state that the beam is slightly larger on the E, but I didn't notice or see a difference. As for the I34(Citation) these are more modern boats with a much more spacious feeling interior. I personally feel that the Irwins I looked at (30,31, 32, 34) are well built boats and don't know where the quality downplay came from. The are heavy great cruising boat that don't do bad in club racing. Any of the 3 would be a great boat that could be had for a great price


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

The Irwin 32's were better constructed than the Endeavour. Endeavour really cheapened these boats in most ways. The Endeavour version has less and lower density ballast and eliminated the centerboard and deep keel options. We have had two Endeavours in our family. While comfortable live aboards, I would never suggest that they are even remotely a great cruising boat. The Citations tended to be lighter duty boats than the I-32. 

Jeff


----------



## EJO (Jan 10, 2010)

*Irwin Good*

Jeff thank you I completely agree, but didn't want to step on any Endavour owners toes . I feel that my almost 40 year old boat is a very solid, heavy, and great sailor. She still looks reasonably well and has great capsize and motion comfort ratios for a 32' boat. Yes she needs some wind but with a good breeze she's a comfortable sail on any Great Lake or in any coastal area. And best of all they are inexpensive and the teak inside and out make her look like a boat should.


----------



## rikhall (Feb 7, 2008)

We have a 1980 Irwin Citation 34 and really like the room, the way she sails and the quality of work.

PM me if you want pictures, opinions or whatever

Rik, Linda and Captain Hook
IC34
Mystery


----------



## jtbird59 (Feb 7, 2010)

I recently purchased a 1987 Irwin 32 Citation. Tuned the rig prior to taking it home from Groton, CT to Narragansett Bay. The boat is exceptionally well balanced, sails very well, great sea motion for a 32' and very comfortable. The construction is strong and well executed. A superior boat for the money.


----------



## MarioG (Sep 6, 2009)

Our Endevour 32 has made a great liveaboard cruiser. Things like the narrow beem helps in rough seas. I'm aboard alot of other boats all the time and still think we have the perfect boatfor us. hope to see you out there.


----------



## algee (Feb 28, 2010)

I own an Endeavour 32 with a centerboard, and I can tell you that for this part of the world ( SW Forida, Keys, Bahamas) it is a great boat for 2 or sometimes 4 people.


----------



## algee (Feb 28, 2010)

I just noticed that there are 3 different spellings for Endeavour in this theard!


----------



## algee (Feb 28, 2010)

sandycohen said:


> Hi -
> 
> Does anyone have any knowledge on the design differences between the E32 (formerly Irwin 32 molds) and the Irwin 34 citation? They seem very similar above the waterline. I am looking at one of each.
> 
> ...


And there is the rub!


----------



## vpardi (Mar 1, 2001)

I wish I could make an informed comment regarding the design differences between The E. 32 vs. I-32, but alas I've never been aboard an Endeavour. I will say I am completely besotted by my Irwin 32 1972 vintage which I sail on the Great Lakes. She looks great and sails fine with a great sea kindly motion. Quick to heel though with her narrow beam, but soon stiffens up with the 5200 lbs of lead ballast. mine is the centerboard model and can be easily balanced by tweaking centerboard, sail trim.. 
Good luck on your choices-in my case the previous owner well cared for her so I lucked out.


----------

